# Blue roan mare bred to buckskin stallion...color?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Assuming we don't know the red status of either horse, or the agouti status of the sire, or black status of the mare.

Black
Black (blue) roan
Smoky black
Smoky black roan
Bay
Bay roan
Buckskin
Buckskin roan
Chestnut
Chestnut (red) roan
Palomino
Palomino roan

If the mare is EE and therefore homozygous for black:

Black
Black (blue) roan
Smoky black
Smoky black roan
Bay
Bay roan
Buckskin
Buckskin roan

If the sire is AA and homozygous for agouti:

Bay
Bay roan
Buckskin
Buckskin roan
Chestnut
Chestnut (red) roan
Palomino
Palomino roan

If the sire is AA and the dam is EE:

Bay
Bay roan
Buckskin
Buckskin roan

If the mare is homozygous for roan, and therefore RR:

Black roan
Smoky black roan
Bay roan
Buckskin roan
Chestnut roan
Palomino roan

Unless the mare is actually a brown based roan instead of a black based roan. Then you can have the following:

Black
Black (blue) roan
Smoky black
Smoky black roan
Brown
Brown roan
Brown based buckskin
Brown based buckskin roan
Bay
Bay roan
Buckskin
Buckskin roan
Chestnut
Chestnut (red) roan
Palomino
Palomino roan


----------

